
Wave concert app idea what do you guys think of this? - ivan_ng
What if a concert never sold out? What if fans could connect with their favourite musicians? My co-founders and I are working on (Wave) &quot;the Kickstarter for live shows&quot; This platform allows fans to &quot;vote&quot; for their favourite artist (indie @ first). Musicians set their ticket prices and amount needed to play a show in their fans hometown. This project is currently in development and we&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts and feedback!
======
willcate
You might want to read this before you get too far into it.

[https://medium.com/cuepoint/the-music-startup-meltdown-
cd2f7...](https://medium.com/cuepoint/the-music-startup-meltdown-
cd2f7a38e939#.3o21ijx0i)

------
willygreenny
check out wedemand.com (queremos). Also Songkick tried that with Detour but it
didn't work, so they shut it down

------
speedyapoc
What is your plan to attract bands to the platform?

~~~
ivan_ng
Hey speedyapoc, our approach is to target local independent bands first and
partnering with small local venues. Essentially we're giving musicians more
control over their music over ticket prices, the number of tickets needed to
be sold to play a show in another city and to show them where their fans are
coming from etc. We are working on demo walkthrough which we'll be posting up
later this week. We'd love to get more of your thoughts and feedback!

